# A MUST SEE Goldfish Video! Seriously!



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Some people've got a bit too much time on their hands. My dogs aren't even this well trained!

The Goldfish Trainer


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That one has been around a while. I'm still in the camp that the goldfish were made to swallow something metallic (or even magnetic) and there someone or a mechanical system under the table controlling things.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

That's horrible! Is that really a possibility?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt it, but that's cruel!

It might give them a slight tug in the proper direction.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I think its one fish and it was edited to look like four fish. The video isn't the best quality, and they all move in too perfect unison.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

That's hilarious!!!! I wonder if it is really 4 fish or only 2.... But it still looks neat... If it's true... then WoW! and people think fish are dumb...


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

no it wasnt any video/camera trick, the demo was done on some japanese tv show in front of live audiences.

They make the fish swallow magnetic crumbs before hand, and place a giant magnet under the table. Fish were probably dead in a few days.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

do they really use magnets and stuff?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont mean to be rude but for a group of experienced aquarists you guys sure are a bit clueless. Do you really think goldfish can be trained? especially to the level shown on the video.

If you watch the video closely, the fishes' fins are not moving in sync or the same speed the fish is travelling at. They are basically trying desparately to balance themselves. Each fish is controlled by a rod shaped magnet beneath the table which allow the operator or some mechanical device to control and turn the fish individually. 

It's a simple concept really, remember those magnet toys as a kid? where you move a magnet under a plastic sheet and watch the metal on top move? Same deal here except in this case they wrapped a live fish outside the magnet and the force of attraction is a lot stronger. Also notice the water is only a few inchs deep eliminating any possibility of vertical movement. 

Probably flushed the fishes right after the show, either way they be dead. Anything to get some tv ratings uke:


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

Would someone be so "whatever (nuts)" as to take the time to make sure each fish had the proper magnetic frequancy (2 of them each same freq/movement, and then each one) each to perfrom those maneuvers? 

Obviously yes. Those fish moved with the precision of fighter pilots, they never crossed paths, no crap like that that a real fish would do. The moves were way too precise. Fish don't do coordinated dressage, the horse art of training precise movements. They don't do that!


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

It's damn well done


----------

